# [email protected] Vauxhall Live



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone :wave:

Detail will be attending http://live.totalvauxhall.co.uk/ .

We look forward to seeing you there 
Saffronxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

DETAIL said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Detail will be attending http://live.totalvauxhall.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Woooohoooo

I'm there so ill be looking out


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Woooohoooo
> 
> I'm there so ill be looking out


:wave: come and say hi


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

DETAIL said:


> :wave: come and say hi


Definately will:thumb:

If i make it there :lol: travelling down in a rather beefy corsa,pray to god the lsd is fitted before we go down or im in for some brown trouser moment's :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for today really good to meet you all defo in the diary for next year :thumb:


Anthony and Saffron


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

hi peeps nice to meet you too thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumb: no probelm :thumb:


----------

